# A bass rod for the exo.



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay guys i have decided the quantum exo is the way to go now i need a 3-6kg rod. Any comments on the abu veratis?
sorry for asking heaps of Q's 
thanks


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Basically any good bass baitcast rods


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Not too much no. Really would love to buy from local tackleworld though. /: They seem nice though


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow. 
Very nice rod. 1-3kg still have the power?


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you had a look at the daiwa wilderness travel rods very nice and are 3 piece in its own case and is easy to access those hard to get to bush bash creeks and rivers.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

jake1996bream said:


> Wow.
> Very nice rod. 1-3kg still have the power?


I've caught Goldens and Cod up to 50cm on it. It's fine for bass.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

jake1996bream said:


> Wow.
> Very nice rod. 1-3kg still have the power?


Plenty - I have it on a Smoke. It's a dream to use.
Just for looks make sure you get Red Power pro.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

AwesOme might be my new rod right there^^


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I just got given a Daiwa Procaster X and so far its been amazing, its interline so theres no guides. Not sure if they still sell them but its worth having a look


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

nice, I wanted to get the quantum exo but the finance minister vetoed my notion


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh unlucky /: 
Not to rub it in but the best reel I've ever held and used I must say. When you get the opportunity get it  IMO


----------

